

Ask HN: Can We Stop Submitting News Articles Behind Paywalls - thezach

I know there are ways around it - but its annoying to have to take an extra minute to read something that I find interesting.<p>For every article posted thats behind a paywall, there are likely hundreds of others that aren&#x27;t and still from a reputible source.
======
DanBC
People don't always know if something is behind a paywall - you might have
reached the read limit before they have etc.

I would much rather people posted paywallsd content than content from sites
with scumbag ads, but I recognise this is just my personal preference.

------
karangoeluw
It's not a question of whether we can or not, but how to do it.

Journalism has been struggling a lot to come up with ways to make money from
their content without messing the user experience.

------
ScottWhigham
Inevitably it leads to someone being "helpful" who posts the text in the
comments (which may or may not lead to a DMCA notice to HN). I don't get why
people post them either.

